
Lock Pick Laws, Rules and Regulations: Is the Hobby a Crime in Your State? - leephillips
http://united-locksmith.net/blog/lock-pick-laws-rules-and-regulations-is-your-hobby-a-crime-in-your-state?utm_content=buffer0d209&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
AC__
Lock picking is what lead me to learn to code. I had randomly ended up
watching a YouTube video on bumping locks one day(YouTube can take you on some
wild rides lol). Naturally, I tried it right away on my own door, low and
behold it worked! After gorging myself on lock-picking tutorials for a while I
came across this DEFCON 19 presentation - Safe to Armed in Seconds: A Study of
Epic Fails of Popular Gun Safes
[https://youtu.be/vIJFQO4DIxw](https://youtu.be/vIJFQO4DIxw) Of course after
watching several hours worth of DEFCON presentations, and my first taste of
what the fuck computer code even was, I was hooked.

~~~
samstave
You might like these two vids I made a while back:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3I6lbpF68Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3I6lbpF68Q)

and a shorter version:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwD54DiYprw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwD54DiYprw)

Also -- im sure you already know, but /r/lockpicking is a fun... but slow
place.

I make my own custom picks from street sweeper blades and scrap leather, which
is also a fun hobby.

[http://i.imgur.com/uLbdJ63.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/uLbdJ63.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/b1SRJBI.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/b1SRJBI.jpg)

~~~
PebblesHD
Those picks show a great deal of both care and pride in your handiwork, very
impressive and beautiful from a tooling point of view.

------
bcook
Back when I was a lock-smith, we would have a contest sometimes to see who
could get into a house first (legally), the security system tech usually won,
not the very skilled lock-smith. There is always another way into the house,
like exposed hinges, poorly constructed double-doors, unlocked windows, etc.

Locks only stop opportunists, or something like that.

~~~
merlincorey
Locks only stop honest people.

Destructive entry is by far the most common with simple burglary and such -
not lock picking.

Oh you have a $200 high security lock? Too bad it's on a $20 plank that breaks
very easily.

~~~
Shoop
You're correct, but lock picking is useful for criminals who are looking to
break into a building without leaving a trace (for whatever nefarious
purpose).

~~~
RightWingRabble
Do you have a real life example of such a criminal, or is this just
speculation?

~~~
tashi
Watergate is the first example that popped into my head.

------
ChuckMcM
ProTip: Don't carry a set of lock picks in your carry on luggage. Having
attended a lecture where, as part of the experience, people got a simple set
of lock picks and practiced on various locks. At least one of those people
reported having their lock picks seized at the airport (San Francisco) on
their way home.

That said, its a really good way to practice fine motor skills. And practicing
can be kind of therapeutic as it gives your hands something to focus on.

~~~
8ig8
See Kevin Mitnick's business card:

[https://www.mitnicksecurity.com/shopping/kevin-mitnick-
lock-...](https://www.mitnicksecurity.com/shopping/kevin-mitnick-lock-pick-
business-card)

------
AdmiralACK
No, but they do have a law about "burglary tools" that can include bolt
cutters. That's pretty ridiculous if you ask me.

~~~
percept
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8867538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8867538)

Criminals (in this case bike thieves) just change their tactics:

"He used a limited tool set—generally just wirecutters, a wrench, and a
screwdriver—and didn’t like bolt cutters. “You caught with bolt cutters, they
charge you with burglary,” he claimed."

~~~
TeMPOraL
That linked tread is surreal. Some things thieves use:

"Cops found shattered pieces from my U-lock and told me the thief used liquid
nitrogen."

"The thief used a portable plasma cutter in broad daylight."

And a comment that's hard to disagree with:

"We used to hang horse theives no reason not to hang bike theives."

~~~
markdown
> And a comment that's hard to disagree with: > "We used to hang horse theives
> no reason not to hang bike theives."

Really? You find it hard to disagree with killing a man who steals a bike?...
metal and rubber?

~~~
celticninja
Not to agree with killing someone but a bike is more than metal and rubber.
Sometimes it is your method of transport to and from work or other more
important things.

~~~
TeMPOraL
And sometimes it's a gift from your father, a thing you really enjoy using.
Sometimes it is your method of spending time with friends.

Sometimes it is the last gift your father ever gave to you.

(No, I'm not injecting any personal bias here at all.)

------
rahimnathwani
I searched for lock picks on taobao.com, but found no results. It turns out
that only locksmiths are allowed to buy/own lock picks in China :(

~~~
celticninja
Have a look at banggood they have a huge selection shipped from China.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Thanks. But I live in China, and Banggood doesn't ship to China (it's not in
the 'Ship to' drop down on their site). I presume this is because they would
then have to deal with domestic taxes like sales tax or VAT, whereas goods
which are exported aren't subject to domestic taxes, and may even be eligible
for export subsidies.

